# 2AA Titanium body tube for Quark?



## bstrickler (Nov 26, 2010)

I've been wanting to buy a 2AA Quark Ti body tube, but nobody on MP seems to be willing to sell theirs, so I'm curious if any machinists on CPF would be able to make me a 2AA Ti body tube that would be compatible with the Quark series. 



I'm not asking for the clip machining, or any special stuff, like the 3 flats, to make it look like the Quark bodies. Just the square threading, o-ring grooves, simple knurling, and bored out to fit AA's.



I can send 4Sevens a PM, and see if they would be okay if I had a machinist on CPF make me a body, if any of you are unsure about how they stand on stuff like that.







~Brian


----------

